# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Re Tata Xenon

## Bavarianbrit

Hi,
Has anyone experience of the Tata Xenon?
Just had an offer here in Germany for one with 4x4 double cab only done 35Km for 6700 Euros.
Martin

----------

